# Questions synchro iPad



## Ashram60 (4 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Je me pose quelques questions sur l'iPad après des mois de mure réflexion. L'objet devait m'être utile, et jusqu'à présent, possédant un netbook qui faisait tout en mieux je ne vois pas à quoi m'aurait servi un iPad.

A présent, les 32 Go de mon iPhone devenant un peu justes, l'achat est reconsidéré.

Premièrement j'ai des questions d'ordre général:

Qu'en est-il des problèmes spécifiques? J'ai entendu parler de soucis avec le wifi, etc. Est-ce que l'objet est solide, est-ce que pour un usage à domicile exclusivement je peux me passer d'une protection d'écran moche et mal posée? Est-ce qu'il chauffe?

Je ne me souviens pas avoir vu de parties en plastique sur l'appareil donc j'imagine qu'il n'y a pas de problèmes de type craquelures, etc.

Concernant la version 3G, j'imagine qu'on ne peut pas mettre sa micro SIM iPhone dedans pour profiter de la connexion...

Vous allez peut-être me dire d'attendre la V2, mais perso je ne suis pas intéréssé par une caméra frontale ou la nouvelle résolution envisagée. Seul le port USB aurait pu faire la différence. Dès lors, est-ce que les 256 Mo de RAM sont suffisants pour que ça ne rame pas, même avec les derniers jeux (Dead Space etc.)?

Et enfin LA question que je me pose, c'est un peu compliqué:

Comment se passe la cohabitation avec un iPhone sur iTunes?

Ce sont deux synchros et sauvegardes séparées ou ça fusionne?

En gros voilà l'utilisation que je pourrais faire:

La journée j'utilise mon iPhone, je regarde les podcasts chargés la veille, je vais sur internet, je joue à des jeux,...

Mettons que le soir je rentre et je synchronise mon iPhone.

Est-ce  que si je synchronise l'iPad ensuite je récupère tout ce que j'ai fait  sur iPhone, genre les mêmes pages web ouvertes, la progression dans les  jeux, les contacts ajoutés, les podcasts écoutés arrêtés au même  endroit, etc?

Et est-ce que cela fonctionne aussi en sens inverse?

Je  sais que ça paraît spécial mais cette question est primordiale pour moi  car je ne verrais pas l'utilité de deux appareils "séparés", il faut  une espèce de continuité.

Parce que à mon sens, le gros problème avec les appareils iOS à l'heure actuelle, c'est la gestion catastrophiques des saves de jeux: tu supprimes un jeu de ton appareil, tu perds toutes les données, même si ton jeu est intact sur iTunes. C'est vraiment un problème majeur pour un constructeur voulant considérer ses appareils comme des "consoles de jeux".

Je vous remercie infiniment pour votre aide qui me sera très précieuse dans mon choix :jap:


----------



## antro (4 Février 2011)

Ashram60 a dit:


> Comment se passe la cohabitation avec un iPhone sur iTunes?
> 
> Ce sont deux synchros et sauvegardes séparées ou ça fusionne?



Grosso modo, ce sont deux sauvegardes séparées.



Ashram60 a dit:


> En gros voilà l'utilisation que je pourrais faire:
> 
> La journée j'utilise mon iPhone, je regarde les podcasts chargés la veille, je vais sur internet, je joue à des jeux,...
> 
> ...



Non pour les pages Web, la progression dans les jeux et les podcasts.
Oui pour les contacts car ils sont synchronisés avec ton ordi sur lesquel se trouve iTunes.. 
Ca peut marcher pour les signets et les contacts egalement avec Mobile Me.




Ashram60 a dit:


> Et est-ce que cela fonctionne aussi en sens inverse?



Non plus. Perso, ça m'aurait bien arrangé car j'avais le même jeu sur iPhone et iPad (en version HD). Et bien impossible de continuer ma partie sur iPhone et de la reprendre sur l'iPad là où je l'avais laissée...
Je trouve ça aussi effectivement dommage.


----------



## Ashram60 (4 Février 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse.

Dommage que les appareils ne "communiquent" pas.

Et pour la qualité/fiabilité générale?


----------



## antro (4 Février 2011)

Ashram60 a dit:


> Et pour la qualité/fiabilité générale?



Pour moi, excellent. Bon, maintenant faut y prendre soin quand même !


----------

